# Where to get a good pressure cooker?



## honuracer (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm really torqued. I've just lost my 2nd pressure cooker. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif I grew up in Germany and we had the same pressure cooker for 25 years. My parents just tossed it a few years ago because there were no more parts available for it and it was too heavy for my mom to lift.

I bought a 6L Fresco pressure cooker 7 years ago. Last October one of the valves needed replacing. Turns out that this model of pressure cooker was discontinued years ago. No legacy parts. Searching Google you can't even find pictures of it. It was a great pot, with lots of pressure but I was disappointed at the lack of parts support. It's a stainless steel model, nice and heavy. I still have the pot, just can't do what I want with it.

Out of desperation I bought what I could find locally. A Lagostina Pronto 6L. What a piece of *&^%. Can they even call it a pressure cooker? Does it even make pressure? When I got it home I found that the handle only had one screw holding it on. The nut was not even tapped with threads.

Today, one of the valves gave it up, the stem flew out of it. I've never been happy with this cooker due to lack of pressure and quality of the appliance. I'm desperate again. I cook food for my dog. Every two weeks I spend an entire day to cook 3 weeks' worth of dog food. I need to cook in 3 days. If I don't have a pressure cooker, I can't get the bones soft enough for him to eat (not like this Lagostina did a good job of that in the first place), nor be able to process the quantity of food required to make 3 weeks worth of food. I don't have the time to cook more often.

I've checked the net and cannot find a decent supplier of pressure cookers. I'm in Canada. It seems we get stiffed, and end up with a whole lot of garbage up here. All I can find are these Lagostina thin-walled aluminum jobbies. Short of going to Germany and buying one there, does anyone have any leads on a really good pressure cooker? I'm out another $160 for this junky thing, at the time it was the best I could find locally. Willing to pay for quality product.

Please help!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Fagor Pressure Cookers


----------



## allanm (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought a KR a month ago and love it.

The KR and Fagor seem to be the best rated and most recommended.  KR seems to be the gold standard with Fagor as number two.  On the other hand CI rated the Fagor as better, but Miss Vickie doesn't seem to think they didn't test it properly.

I bought from fastcooking.ca and was happy with the customer service and speed of shipping.  (I have no connection except as a satisfied customer.)  They are Canadian and located in Ottawa, Ontario.  They also have free shipping.


----------



## honuracer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm down to two models after lots of research. It appears there are more pressure cookers on the market than there were just 2 years ago. Happy to see people are getting back to using these appliances.

I will get either the *Kuhn Rikon 6 Litre (6.35 Qt) Pressure Cooker Stockpot *
or *Stainless Steel Fagor Futuro* *(9.5 litre). *
The Fagor Futuro looks an awful lot like my old Fresco pressure cooker. Makes me wonder.

I'd like to get more feedback from people who have used these pressure cookers before I spend my money again.

Opinions, anyone?


----------

